# Techniques for Learning to Balance When Doing Roundhouse Kicks?



## boba7523 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi guys,

I just started learning muay thai a couple months ago and my kicks are still very weak. I also have a hard time maintaining balance after doing the kick and going back to stance. Do you guys have any technique on how to balance on the pivoting leg?


----------



## Cyriacus (Nov 5, 2011)

Stretch.

No, really. Thats one way of doing it in a short timespan. Just dont overdo it.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 5, 2011)

boba7523 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just started learning muay thai a couple months ago and my kicks are still very weak. I also have a hard time maintaining balance after doing the kick and going back to stance. Do you guys have any technique on how to balance on the pivoting leg?


Lower center of gravity while pivoting, and more strength in the legs will do wonders.


----------



## Danny T (Nov 6, 2011)

A couple of tricks I have my trainees do:
1. Stand on one leg (heel Off floor), hook opposite foot behind standing leg knee. Flex standing leg's knee. Simulate the kick movement with the rest of the body with foot hooked behind knee. Pivot and twist the body same as kicking and then pivot back to forward position. Work to pivot the standing foot 180 degrees and back. This exercise will help strengthen the pivot, the standing leg & foot and help the recovery of the kick action.

2. You need a partner for this. Every part of this exercise is important. This exercise is done slowly and no power. 
The kicker slowly performs the kick placing the kicking leg on the partners ribs while performing All of the kick action with the body. (pivoting the opposite foot 180degs. with heel up off floor, Shoulder to chin, kicking leg knee slightly below the ankle, kicking side arm drops to behind kicking leg hip...) Partner catches and holds the leg assuring the kicker's position is correct. The last action the kicker thrust the kick leg hip forward into the kick. As this is done the partner pushes the kick leg away and the kicker recovers the kick. The Push by the partner is very important to the kick recovery process.

At first the kicker will be unstable and have a hard time holding the kick position as well as recovering the kick. Especially if the the partner pushes hard. However, this exercise will help the kicker become a rather proficient kicker in a very short time. I find using this process most beginners are able to perform kicks with power and recover them functionally within four training sessions. I have them do 25 of these each session on each leg then just have them kick. They finish each session with 15 of these again each leg. After that simply kick and kick, kick, kick...


----------



## GisanOx (Nov 18, 2011)

Just shadowbox and when you kick, try to spin all the way around and back to stance again.  This shows that your body is moving correctly.  Also, when you reach full circle, check with your opposite leg.  It's just a good habit to get into.


----------



## Carol (Nov 18, 2011)

Strength is a key component of balance.  Look for opportunities to build up your leg and core strength.   Doesn't have to mean lifting weights (although that couldn't hurt), it could also mean looking for chances to do stair runs at home, school or work.


Something that can be very helpful is walking/jogging/running up hill and down hill.   The uphill side requires more power and cardio fitness and works your large muscle groups.  The downhill side utilizes eccentric muscle contractions (where the muscle elongates under force instead of contracting).   This is a tremendous workout for the smaller stabilizing muscles in your legs.    Be watchful though...as a hiker, most of the troublesome accidents/injures happen when a person is going downhill, not up.  Gravity can be cruel


----------

